# Retour expérience sur les bracelets nylon



## pepeye66 (14 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je suis intéressé par watch 2 avec un bracelet nylon.
Je suis donc friand d'infos, ressentis, critiques (louanges ?) sur ces bracelets.
Sont ils: Souples ou rigides ? résistants ?
Perdent ils la couleur ?
Les trous résistent ils ?
Le passant est il lâche ou bien serré ?
....
Merci de vos retours !


----------



## fousfous (14 Septembre 2016)

Personnellement le bracelet que j'avais commandé a été retourné dans la journée.
Je le trouve beaucoup trop rigide, peu confortable et la couleur terne


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2016)

Ah, ça ne me rassure pas çà !
Quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

Moi moi moi ! (Tête de premier de la classe : [emoji851])

(Fousfous, te rends-tu compte que tu viens de critiquer un produit Apple ??? [emoji6])

J'ai acheté un modèle Perle. J'en avais déjà débattu je sais plus où, dans un autre sujet. C'est un bracelet qui à mon avis doit coûter plus cher à produire que le bracelet Sport et je trouve que ses finitions sont un peu inférieures. Apple a sans doute fait des concessions pour garder son énorme marge. L'attache en plastique notamment est moins réussie que sur les autres types de bracelet. J'en ai testé 4 en tout, deux Perle, un Bleu azur et un Or/rouge. Le bleu avait un vrai souci au niveau de l'attache, il était pénible à mettre en place. L'un des Perle avait un défaut esthétique. Ça ne rend pas ce bracelet à fuir mais il faut avoir conscience qu'il n'est pas toujours parfait et qu'un échange via le SAV pourra être nécessaire (la sensibilité du propriétaire jouant beaucoup sur la nécessité de perfection...).

Cela dit, on assiste à la deuxième vague de ces bracelets, la gamme est la plus complète de la collection 2016 et Apple multiplie les éditions limitées. Il n'est pas à exclure que la qualité des finitions soit en hausse.

Ensuite à l'usage... C'est un bracelet que j'aime beaucoup. Il est de facture classique, simple à attacher. Il tient bien. La sangle nylon est épaisse mais malgré tout suffisamment souple pour être agréable. Il se salit facilement mais il se lave au savon liquide ou au produit vaisselle sans trop de problème puisqu'il ne craint pas l'eau.

Il a aussi l'avantage de rejoindre le boîtier de la montre d'une façon différente (il arrive perpendiculaire au bracelet, il n'a pas la partie évasée et profilée de plusieurs autres bracelets) ce qui permet de varier les plaisirs et d'avoir l'impression de changer de montre quand on passe d'un bracelet à l'autre.

Il perd cependant assez rapidement le côté brillant qu'il a quand il est neuf. Si c'est son unique attrait pour vous, vous serez déçu. Et des petites boucles apparaissent aux bords à l'endroit où il est déformé par le passant. Ensuite comme l'extrémité de la sangle est obtenue par soudure à chaud, elle est un peu cassante. Je l'ai brisée à un endroit. Sans que ça ait de conséquence pour le moment.


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)




----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Fousfous, te rends-tu compte que tu viens de critiquer un produit Apple ???


C'est pas la première fois et ce ne sera sûrement pas la dernière 

Sinon le bracelet nylon a comme le sport l'avantage de s'adapter à toutes les finitions de la Watch, que ce soit une aluminium ou une acier, qu'elle soit noir ou grise...


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

Oui. J'ai plus de réserve sur les couleurs de boîtier. Mais je confirme pour l'alu ou l'inox.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2016)

@Vanton Merci pour ces précisions et les photos. Pour le coup j'y vois plus clair et je pense, dans un premier temps, partir sur un bracelet sport (que j'avais déjà sur le V1 - revendue dans les 30 jours - ). Par la suite je ferai un autre ou d'autres choix. J'hésite à me lancer sur ces bracelets "à pas cher" que l'on trouve sur le net (entre autre sur A....n) car là, c'est le prix hyper bas qui m’inquiète ! L'idéal, serait un bon rapport qualité/prix avec un prix par rapport à Apple divisé au moins par 2... Mais divisé par 10: ça me questionne.


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

Le problème c'est qu'Apple marge à mort. Du coup c'est très facile pour la concurrence de sortir des merdes à quelques centimes et de les vendre à la moitié de l'original. Malgré le prix relativement élevé ça n'en fait pas pour autant des bons produits... Dur d'y voir clair


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'Apple marge à mort. Du coup c'est très facile pour la concurrence de sortir des merdes à quelques centimes et de les vendre à la moitié de l'original. Malgré le prix relativement élevé ça n'en fait pas pour autant des bons produits... Dur d'y voir clair


Bah des produits 5 fois moins chère on sent que c'est moins chère, et ça ne tient pas du tout dans le temps


----------



## Yaya31832 (15 Septembre 2016)

Juste, j'avais acheté deux bracelets sport à 10€ sur amazon et aliexpress, je les ai mis 4 ou 5 jours chacun et puis tiroir. Pas agréable, attrape poussière, salissant [emoji34] du coup je met l'original et celui en nylon. [emoji106] 10 x plus chers mais dure 30 x plus longtemps, dans mon cas


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2016)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> Juste, j'avais acheté deux bracelets sport à 10€ sur amazon et aliexpress, je les ai mis 4 ou 5 jours chacun et puis tiroir. Pas agréable, attrape poussière, salissant [emoji34] du coup je met l'original et celui en nylon. [emoji106] 10 x plus chers mais dure 30 x plus longtemps, dans mon cas



Ben 30 fois longtemps que 5 jours ça fait 150 jours... 5 mois: ça fait pas bien long dis donc


----------



## Yaya31832 (18 Septembre 2016)

J'avoue j'ai pas calculé [emoji847] ça devrait faire un peu plus. Mais l'idée est là [emoji6]


----------



## canna03 (18 Septembre 2016)

retour d'expérience sur 2 bracelets nylon ,un rose et un bleu ..
tout beaux et bien brillant une journée  ou 2 ,après l'aspect brillant disparait et là mon rose ,au bout de 2 mois d'été est franchement sale ,le bleu ,j'avais essayé de le laver avec un résultat mitigé ,donc là je reommence et je remet le milanais qui lui est comme neuf ,une fois nettoyé .À porter ,les nylons sont plus agréables ,on ne les sent pas du tout .


----------



## canna03 (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## canna03 (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## pepeye66 (18 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ces retours qui me confortent dans le doute de la qualité/aspect de ces bracelets que je ne commanderai donc pas.


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2016)

Oulà ils ont pris cher ces bracelets ! Le mien n'est pas dans un état pareil...


----------



## canna03 (18 Septembre 2016)

je les porte tous les jours depuis l'achat ..hyper déçue ..bon je vais tenté de les laver .


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2016)

Je les lave gentiment en appliquant au doigt du savon liquide dessus après les avoir mouillés. J'avoue y aller précautionneusement et y passer un peu de temps, en tapotant dessus comme nos grand mères au lavoir... [emoji1]


----------



## canna03 (19 Septembre 2016)

j
juste après lavage : savon , brosse douce souple , ils sont encore humide 
le rose , revient mieux


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2016)

Pourtant d'après ta fiche tu ne bosses pas dans une mine de charbon... [emoji11]


----------



## canna03 (19 Septembre 2016)

je travaille avec des animaux ..salissant !


----------



## mobigeek (15 Décembre 2016)

J'ai une Apple Watch series 2 noire avec bracelet nylon noir d'origine, et j'en suis franchement ravi (du bracelet) !

Je sais pas comment font certains quand je vois l'état de leur bracelet. Pour ma part, j'en prends soin (je suis soigneux), et en 2 mois que je le porte, il n'a rien perdu de sa qualité ni de son confort.

J'avais choisi le nylon car j'ai une peau sensible qui ne supporte pas les matières type caoutchouc à long terme (cela me provoque de l'exema). J'en ai un malgré tout mais que je ne porte que pour le sport. Et je nettoie ce dernier à l'eau après chaque séance.

Il est important d'avoir 2 ou 3 bracelets de type différents à pouvoir changer suivant l'activité !


----------



## canna03 (21 Décembre 2016)

il me semble que si j'avais acheté un bracelet nylon noir ,je n'aurais pas été génée par des traces noires ( grises ) ,laissées  par la transpiration ( juin ,juillet ) ...Je n'ai pas de soucis particuliers avec mes autres bracelets : milanais ( un vrai ,un amazon or ) : ils nettoient très bien ,3 cuirs et un en elastomère .j'ai ma montre depuis la sortie de la première version ,et je la porte tout le temps .


----------

